# Stupid Wipers



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Well over the weekend I went down to Huntington north to try and catch a wiper.

I fished with mussels on the bottom and under a bobber with no luck. After about 4 hours I switched my "bottom" rod to a crank bait and ended up catching a rainbow.

I have now fished for wipers 9 times. Specifically targeting that species, and never caught one. Minersville, newcastle, willard, huntington north.... no luck.

I only have a couple games species in utah to check off my list. It is starting to lose its romance. It started as a quest. Turned into my white whale... but it is starting to turn into a waste of time.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, as an update I went to willard on sat and landed a few. The curse is over.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

It's always nice when you've hit an absolute low, but you decide to go out again and by some divine miracle succeed. I think those are the greatest feelings of success.


----------

